# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Mastering PostgreSQL Administration

## ankitdixit

Hello All, I am looking to a PostgreSQL administration tutorial, Can anyone suggest me some paid or free tutorial list?

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *PostgreSQL administration tutorial*

----------

